# Mr Tettleys Tennants



## Mustanglimey (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I took the plunge and bought Mr Tettleys Tennants. (1944) Nice copy with dust cover.
Just got to be careful reading it now 
Been hard to find and to price, but hey ho. 
Got a soft spot for the 4th and 56th fighter groups. 
I like reading some of the older printed books, like War Eagles (1943) Not as technically accurate as more modern books but you get a great sense of the actual time and the people I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## stevebillings (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm jealous

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

